# Starbucks Coffee for Homeschool Parents



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 24, 2008)

HSLDA; Starbucks Offers Free Coffee for Homeschool Parents


----------



## BertMulder (Sep 24, 2008)

Commerce alive and well...

Does this offer extend to Canada?


----------



## Herald (Sep 24, 2008)

I prefer Caribou Coffee but Starbucks will do in a pinch.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 24, 2008)

WHooHooo!!!


----------

